#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Америка

## Ges

17/09/2006 at the Shambhala Mountain Center the Dalai Lama will perform a traditional Tibetan blessing of the Stupa, speak to the assembly on the importance of compassion in today’s world, and receive the first Living Peace Award.  The event is hosted by Sakyong Mipham Rinpoche, head of the Shambhala Buddhist lineage, and author of national best-sellers Turning the Mind into an Ally and Ruling Your World.  In addition, Queen Noor of Jordan; Rabbi Irwin Kula of the National Jewish Center for Leadership and Learning; and Walter Issacson, President and CEO of the Aspen Institute, will participate in a panel discussion with the Dalai Lama and Sakyong Mipham Rinpoche on the role of compassion in global leadership... 

http://www.religionnews.com/press02/PR080806A.html

http://www.shambhalamountain.org/pro...hp?retreat=581

----------


## Ges

Небольшой список сайтов, сангха США.
http://www.pluralism.org/research/pr...?profile=74476

----------


## Ges

Buddhist Women's Conference in Chicago on February 24, 2007. 

http://www.dharmawomen.org/

----------

